# The Assumption Song



## Dreltox (May 2, 2009)

Okay, so this is the most hilarious song evar! http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/460854 Made by teh Arrogant Worms and Oney Though I dont think the Arrogant Worms knew about it.


----------



## Slade (May 2, 2009)

This song is old as hell.
Saw it on IAB years ago.
Still funny, though.


----------



## Dreltox (May 3, 2009)

Lol, as long as it still is funny.


----------

